# Connecting a D-Link wireless router 802.11g/2.4GHz



## acroyster (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a D-Link wireless router 802.11g/2.4GHz that I used with an old HP laptop and would like to use it with a new Toshiba wireless laptop and a Dell desktop. ATT just walked me through configuring my Motorola DSL modem so that neither device is connected to the computer but stopped short of telling me how to use it with my new laptop without connecting the yellow ethernet cable to the laptop. 

Can someone tell me what to do next with my D-Link wireless router 802.11g/2.4GHz so that my laptop is wireless. I do understand that I'll need an adapter to insert into my Dell desktop to make it wireless.

Much thanks for any help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi acroyster - Welcome to TSF,

See if this Tutorial  helps. Post back if you get stuck or the setup was not successful.


----------

